# (Cancelled) Come visit- Kicks, Celeste



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

*~ UPDATE~*​
Despite my request to please leave things around the town (minus the items in front of the town hall), someone took several items from my beaches. Because of this I'll only be allowing one person in my town at any given time for the next little while and I'll be closing up for tonight


----------



## Sir Takoya (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd just like to visit kicks and celeste, please!


----------



## mkyoshi7 (Apr 6, 2020)

Hey! I’d also like to stop by if you have time


----------



## shirocha (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello! May I come visit Celeste?
I sent you a DM!~

Edit: Thanks for letting me come!


----------



## FanGirlCookie (Apr 6, 2020)

Could I stop by too please? ^^


----------



## citronic (Apr 6, 2020)

May I please come visit Kicks and the Abel Sisters?


----------



## TheFinest (Apr 6, 2020)

I’d love to come when there’s room


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

Slowly DMing everyone codes! Celeste is now by the nook shop


----------



## Munyo (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi! May I come visit just to talk to Celeste?

-

edit: you could pm me whenever you're available. i can give you some tulips as tip. (-:


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

-Going to pause on handing out codes until everyone cycles out so there aren't too many interruptions  -

Sorry for all the interruptions! I gave out 8 codes I believe so everyone seems to be coming at once haha


----------



## roseoforlando (Apr 6, 2020)

RooftopsRevolution said:


> *~ Quick Visits ~*​Come visit quickly to do various things  Able Sisters is open for another hour!
> *WARNING: *My town is under developed and there's a lots of weeds, randomly placed items, flowers etc. around and no pathways. I'm sorry :| I'm just casually playing until I finish the storyline. PM me or reply for Dodo code!
> *Native fruit is apples but mainly have peaches in my town but it's all gone for now ha.*
> 
> ...


I would love to come visit please.


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello! is it too late to come quick for Ables? Cx


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

DewDrops said:


> Hello! is it too late to come quick for Ables? Cx


I think Ables is closing in 9 minutes  I can drop you the code if you think you can make it on time?


----------



## Jhin (Apr 6, 2020)

Are you still open for people to come see Celeste? I'll just grab a recipe from her and be quick if so!


----------



## ryuk (Apr 6, 2020)

hi, are you still open? i’d like to shop and visit celeste


----------



## chriss (Apr 6, 2020)

I'd like to come by after a few people leave!


----------



## marumaru (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, I'd like to talk to Celeste if you're still open!


----------



## Toebeancat (Apr 6, 2020)

Hello, I'd like to see Celeste and those kicks if you're open


----------



## ahousar97 (Apr 6, 2020)

I know the list is long, but I'd like to see Celeste. :')


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

Goodness gravy :') I'm falling behind! 
PMing some more people. Please forgive the interruptions as people come and go!


----------



## griseldablossom (Apr 6, 2020)

Hii I would love to stop by! (


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

Currently have a bunch of people coming and going! Nooks will be closing in 30 minutes but I'll stay open for Celeste and Kicks


----------



## Lady Sugarsaurus (Apr 6, 2020)

i would love to come and grab some rose seeds if nooks is still open.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

There's currently alot of people coming and going right now ahhhh I apologize for the interruptions!


----------



## mother (Apr 6, 2020)

may i come over please? ;u;


----------



## Tako (Apr 6, 2020)

I would love to visit too, if you're still open!


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

If you'd still like to come over, please PM me! It's the fastest way for me to reply with a code  There's now room but nooks cranny will be closing at 10PM est (7 minutes from now) so Celeste and Kicks are still open for you guys!


----------



## The Dink (Apr 6, 2020)

Let me know if a spot opens up and I'd love to drop by! Would love to see Kicks and Celeste.


----------



## Cottonball (Apr 6, 2020)

may i come see kicks?


----------



## Tenocht (Apr 6, 2020)

Hi, I would like to go if the is a meteor shower too.


----------



## RooftopsRevolution (Apr 6, 2020)

To whoever took some items from around the town, just wanted to say I noticed and I'm very sad


----------



## LinDUNguin (Apr 7, 2020)

Sorry to hear, anything we can help recoup? Also were the items right next to your house taken? can drop off again if they were. Really sucks when you do nice things and people completely step on you lmao. Appreciate people like you opening up your town for others and helping everyone out


----------



## DewDrops (Apr 7, 2020)

So sorry to hear this happened :c


----------



## SeraphicOrder (Apr 7, 2020)

Yikes. Im sorry this happened. What did you lose maybe we can help


----------



## Mokuren (Apr 7, 2020)

Oh m godness people are douchbags -_- What was it? Maybe I can help you out to get the lost items back I know it can't restore faith -___- I hope this person get really bad scammed someday.


----------

